# Heresy's Monthly Sprue Drive - April '13 - Vampire Counts and Tau



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

​
Hello Heretics! 

In case you are new to the site or old age has addled your mind, this is a reminder about the Sprue Database resource found only on Heresy Online!

In June 2011, the Sprue Database was added to the website thanks to a lot of time and effort from Jezlad and Viscount Vash (as well as a few others such as Cypher871 and Wolf_Lord_Skoll). Since then, thousands of submissions from members have been added to the database and, thanks to a handful of people, we now have quite a large number of sprue photographs building up.

However, there is a long way to go until we have a complete collection, especially with the continual release of new models from Games Workshop, Privateer Press, Infinity, and others. But we can not achieve anything near a full Sprue Database without the help of you, the members of Heresy Online.

This is the next installment of our monthly campaign to completely fill up the different armies in the Warhammer universe. The goal is, by the end of the month, to have a sprue uploaded for every model currently available. The only way we can do this is with the help of the many Heretics who either buy new sprues or have complete, unprimed sprues lying about.

We will start this out rather slowly and simply, moving on with some of the newer releases since you all are more likely to have those models still on the sprues. Depending on the response we get, we may expand this to 1 WH40K army and 1 WHF army a month (or other systems, depending on interest). This way, we can crank through and complete this great resource for you all.

The focus area for the next month will be:

Tau and Vampire Counts

This drive is for ALL Tau and Vampire Counts models, old and new (as long as they are not currently on the database). 

The list of what we need is below:
*Vampire Counts*
*Lords and Heroes*

Vampire Lord on Zombie Dragon/Terrorgeist
Vlad Von Carstein
Konrad Von Carstein
Count Mannfred
Mannfred the Acolyte
Isabella Von Carstein
Krell, Lord of Undeath
Heinrich Kemmler
Winged Vampire Lord
Vampire Lord
Mounted Vampire Lord
Vampire Lord on Abyssal Terror
Wight King Battle Standard Bearer
Mounted Wight King
Wight King
Necromancer
Cairn Wraith
Tomb Banshee
Necromancer with Skull
Necromancer with Staff
Necromancer with Sword
*Core*

Zombies
Skeleton Warriors
Skeleton Warriors (5 model box)
*Special*

Corpse Cart
Grave Guard
Black Knights/Hexwraiths
Crypt Horrors/Vargheists
Fell Bats
Bat Swarms
Spirit Host
*Rare*

Vargulf
Blood Knights
Cairn Wraiths
Black Coach
*Other/Bits*

Von Carstein Upgrade Pack
Coffin Lid Shields
Zombie Dragon Wings



*Tau*
*HQ*

Commander Farsight
XV8 Battlesuit Commander
Commander Shadowsun
Darkstrider
Cadre Fireblade
Aun'Va, Master of the Undying Spirit
Aun Shi Tau Eternal
Tau Ethereal with Honour Blade
Tau Ethereal
Tau Ethereal with Hand Weapons
Tau Ethereal with Staff
*Elites*

XV104 Riptide Battlesuit
XV8 Crisis Battlesuit Team
XV8 Crisis Battlesuit
XV25 Stealth Team
XV15 Stealth Armour
XV15 Shas'ui
*Troops*

Kroot Carnivore Squad
Kroot Hounds
Krootox
Kroot Shaper
*Fast Attack*

Sun Shark Bomber
Pathfinder Team
Gun Drone Squad
Vespid Stingwings
*Heavy Support*

XV88 Broadside Battlesuit
Hammerhead Gunship
Longstrike
Sniper Drone Team
*Other/Bits*

Farsight Enclave Fire Warriors Shoulder Pads
Any and all Forgeworld Models


However, don't let that put you off of submitting any other images! All submissions are welcome as the more we have, the closer we get to achieving the goal... of utter sprue domination! Yes, I'm a nerd, so sue me, you're the one browsing a Wargaming forum :laugh:

And don't forget, the following award is available to those who contribute by submitting a large amount of acceptable submissions:



> _Sigil of the Scarab__
> Exceptional contributors to the Heresy Sprue Database earn this accolade.
> 
> 
> ...


Reputation will also be awarded to contributors (the more pictures you submit, the higher your reward will be). *Please post here when you add photos to the database, this will make it faster to be able to award the users and approve your images!*

*What are we looking for exactly?* The following thread describes how to use the Sprue Database as well as how we would like members to submit their images - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=91724.


One last thing to note; if you have any ideas for the database or have found any errors in the database that need correcting, please use this thread to do so - http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92886.

Thank you so much to those of you who have been helping us so far and I hope that more members are able to start contributing towards it soon.


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey mate, please post these as applications in the sprue database rather than in this thread  (my internet's acting like horsecrap right now so I can't tell if you put them there or not >.<) I just ask that folks post here with a quick "hey dude I submitted x images to the sprue database" so the mod team can quickly get to them :victory:


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

My bad, will move them in a bit.


----------



## furyion (May 1, 2011)

Boc said:


> Please post here when you add photos to the database,


It was late and I got confused :biggrin: pics have been moved.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Umm... not Vamps or Tau but I just uploaded the first batch of Space Wolves sprues on there. Did muck it up a bit with multiple uploaded though but that really wasn't my fault. Just delete the extra copies and you'll have the following:

Canis Wolfborn (Citadel Finecast) - 1, 2 & 3
Space Wolves Pack - 1 & 2
SW Wolf Guard Terminators - 1, 2 & 3
Long Fangs Space Wolves Conversion Frame - 1

If you are happy with these, let me know and I'll have the next batch ready for uploading:

Fenrisian Wolf Pack - 1, 2 & 3
Thunderwolf Cavalry - 1, 2 & 3
Devastator Squad (to go with the Long Fangs Conversion Sprue) - 1, 2 & 3


----------

